# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  سوالاتی درباره  wpfBrowser Application

## javad_r_85

_سلام.
در پروژه ای که می خوام بنویسم می خوام برنامه در یک مرورگر باز شود و فکر کردم که wpfBrowser Application بتواند جوابگو باشد و الان سوالاتی در این باره دارم که ذهنم را مشغول کرده از دوستانی که در این زمینه مطلع هستند خواهش می کنم پاسخ دهند !!

- معرفی  منبع واسه یادگیری wpfBrowser Application ؟
- نحوه توزیع این نرم افزارها چه جور است ؟؟
- آیا کدهای آن غیر قابل دسترس هستند و اگر نه چطور می شه این کار را کرد؟
- چه مدت زمان نیاز است تا با آن آشنا شم؟
_

----------


## Amir Oveisi

این مطالب رو مطالعه کنید، براتون روشن میشه:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa970060.aspx

----------

